# The Most Photographed bike on the CABE....



## tripple3 (Jul 29, 2015)

I showed up to a ride on my Elgin and one of the other riders said, "That bike is the most photographed bike on the Cabe!" or something close to that.
That gave me the idea to see others that get "ridden around" to different "Picture SPOT" admired for all its "Specialness"

Cyclingday rode her at Yosemite and took this shot.

The last one is the most recent pic with the drop stand back on it and other cool things that I have found over the years.
The epitome of cool beach cruiser… Let's see yours.


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 29, 2015)

View attachment 228124 Thats an awesome picture


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thats an awesome picture[/QUOTE]

Thank you luchotocado. 
It's been a couple of days... I'm thinking this just might be the most photographed bike on the Cabe. 
 photographs traveling to Yosemite; riding to all the orange county parks and beaches.


----------



## COB (Jul 31, 2015)

Don't ever sell that bike!!!


----------



## sleepy (Jul 31, 2015)

COB said:


> Don't ever sell that bike!!!




+1

Super cool Elgin and your photography with the backdrops is always top-notch.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2015)

sleepy said:


> +1
> 
> Super cool Elgin and your photography with the backdrops is always top-notch.




Thank you sleepy.
I have had this bike the longest in my Prewar collection. Murray Built Elgin during the war without a badge of any kind. The blackout hub wheels on it came from an old girls bike that I got and sold twice. The bars and Tiki I have had on a few bikes even before I put them on this. They are the most comfortable riding position of any bars I have had. I bought the wheel bell on the Cabe and figured a cool  place to put it on this bike.
Fenderless and fat tires has been my style for as long as I can remember... before I knew anything about bikes.
So this thread is now about my 42 Elgin; the most photographed bike on the Cabe…




The bike and I are fine.
This bike is not for sale


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2015)

Here is the un cropped version of the 42 Tiki Elgin with Yosemite Falls.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Here is the un cropped version of the 42 Tiki Elgin with Yosemite Falls.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Marty
I bought a long spring saddle from rustjunkie that looks good on my 42 Tiki Elgin.
And a couple more current pics....


----------



## fattyre (Oct 23, 2015)

Do you have any close up pics of how the drop stand is held up when your riding?  That looks so cool.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2015)

fattyre said:


> Do you have any close up pics of how the drop stand is held up when your riding?  That looks so cool.




I just took a couple to show how cool it is.
The first one I tried only held it from dropping and it bounced up and locked up my rear wheel while riding. It was taco Tuesday if I recall and you can read about it on what bike did you ride today…

That is not that easy to do…
Rustjunkie saw what I made and made this for me to keep it from going up or down so it doesn't happen again; thanks again Scott.

Super fun bike to ride and that clip even holds the stand on dirt roads.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Picture spot....*

And a couple more pics from two years ago almost

Attention getter…


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 23, 2015)

that should be a babes and bicycles post. Me like


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2015)

I think that honor probably goes to krautwagon's Iver......


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2015)

There is no doubt that the most sought after and popular bike on the Cabe ...........{drum roll}..................


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2015)

42 Tiki Elgin in Monrovia... rolling with the foothill flyers.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2016)

Rustjunkie rode my Elgin Tiki cruiser on the OC beach ride on Sunday. 



Post a pic please…




My friend Mike's backyard that is also very Tiki



Actually the whole house is including the front yard.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 22, 2016)

And a glorious rider it is


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2016)

Road Trip to Yosemite; stayed with @Cory and @mrg on the Valley floor. Fresh pics....


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2016)

I had a great time; @Cory rode this bike too while we were there ...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 8, 2016)

Had the honor if riding TikiBike yesterday for a ride around Huntington Beach with the OC boys (and Mike).  Thanks Mark!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 8, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 337689
> Had the honor if riding TikiBike yesterday for a ride around Huntington Beach with the OC boys (and Mike).  Thanks Mark!



You are welcome Steve.
This bike rides awesome.
Everyone that rides it says so.
Comfortable and cool


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jul 8, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> You are welcome Steve.
> This bike rides awesome.
> Everyone that rides it says so.
> Comfortable and cool]





I haven't felt that cool in a long time!


----------



## None (Jul 8, 2016)

Waiting on my turn! Haha


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 8, 2016)

Honest officer, I've Never seen that bike in my life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2016)

This thread started a little differently on my 42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
For documentation purposes, there is a thread here on bikes I take care of and ride.
I got this bike from Greg here in So Cal. Of my bikes today, this is the 1 I've had the longest. Jan. 2013


 
I was new in my stage of the hobby and sold off some bits and pieces; and installed high bars for riding comfort.
Over time I installed the black-out wheel set that came off the Air Pilot, 1943 L.A.B.L. and the tire bell; and other cool accessories.
This bike has been with me longest for a couple reasons: First is how great it rides, 2nd is it's never been all that valuable to anyone else.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2016)

Update; I added a chain guard a while back and rode it 80 miles one day and then up to Monrovia to the foothill flyers ride another Saturday.
Still rides great with over 1000 miles on this wheelset since being rebuilt.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2017)

Update bump.
 Still riding it;  set a personal record: 100  Miles round-trip 
 Restored saddle has over 1500 miles on it.
 This wheelset has not been rebuilt in over 5 years and have at least 2000 miles on them.
  I took it to San Francisco and the legends of TAM ride July 2017


 

 

 

 
Mike,  please tell us what you think. @TR6SC


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 1, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Update bump.
> Still riding it;  set a personal record: 100  Miles round-trip
> Restored saddle has over 1500 miles on it.
> This wheelset has not been rebuilt in over 5 years and have at least 2000 miles on them.
> ...



Well, hmmm, let me see, yes, I've got it! Mark the Tripple3 is the winner hands down, as far as I can see. And furthermore, he's just so damn nice it makes me want to pedal hard too, just so that I can be around him! I sat on the Tiki-cycle, but I missed my chance to give it a whirl, girl. (Desireé) I'll be coming southbound in the not to distant, and I want to meet a few more good ones like the Tikiman.


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 1, 2017)

That seat with 1500 miles must be well made because your butt never seems to come off it. 
I was checking it out (the seat) when we were parked and hanging. Very handsome bit of leatherwork. Very nice!


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2018)

The Elgin Tiki Cruiser had its picture taken last year Sep.7 a good day at the beach.


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2018)

Even in beautiful Yosemite, the Elgin Tiki Cruiser gets attention....
Photos by Marty @cyclingday Thanks!!


----------



## cyclingday (May 22, 2018)

I was talking with the gal in the first picture, and she asked me if the raccoon tail was real.
I told her, that I didn't think so, but that the desiccated frog by her hand was.
She just looked at me in shock, and I laughed and told her that I was kidding.
She was a good sport, and seemed to have a natural attraction to the Tiki Elgin.


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2018)

Some more Tiki action.


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Sven (May 27, 2018)

Your Tiki is a babe magnet


----------



## SKPC (May 27, 2018)

Many years ago, I attended a wild Halloween night boat ride/party on that Tiki party boat around the Newport Back Bay Mark!  Keep riding the Tiki's!..skpc


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2018)

The Elgin Tiki Cruiser did some miles recently; loved by all.



















I think Indiana Jones would dig the '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser.
This bike rides Awesome.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2018)

Cyclone Coaster Sears September Ride.
I pedaled away from my house at 6:30 to head for the beach.
2.5 hours riding 40 miles, FV, to Balboa, to Long Beach; to see Bluebirds and Robins and Chiefs.
I rode with the group around Long Beach, back to Belmont Pier, and then home. 65 mile day.
What a great day.
Enjoy the ride!















I have been riding to the rides for 3+ years now; so I go the Longer way now.
Cheeks hurtin' in a _*Good Way!*_


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 24, 2018)

December has been good to me, one highlight: I got to ride on the "Most Photographed Bike on the CABE!"  I went out to California last weekend and Mark @tripple3 was an excellent ride host.  The Tiki Cruiser rode like a dream!  Here are a couple pictures of Mark on his chosen wheels of the day.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm glad to see the you and the Tiki Elgin made it somewhat unscathed.
You'll have to ask @hippiemike what his secret is.
I think I know the answer. Lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks Brant @New Mexico Brant 
I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2019)

Bump this thread with pics from this year.
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser
Century Rider; Beach Bike.













Saddle is key to spend all day riding and smiling.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 9, 2019)

I just had the sudden urge to bury a pig surrounded with coals.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Well, it's been awhile...
Fresh N.O.S. spokes laced in...
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser rides on....
















Interesting "War-time" canvas strap rim strip.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2022)

So, the clutch wore out, Musselman Coaster brake.





Happy New Year 2022!!!
1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser Rides Again!



This bike is over-flowing waves of Energy, like no other HPV Rider so far....


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice bike, great pictures.

And how old is that thing? (Yeah... I know..,42) I know this kind of bike is what this forum is all about but Its nice to see something old being fixed and worked hard instead of being replaced with the latest disposable thing regularly.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 3, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> So, the clutch wore out, Musselman Coaster brake.
> View attachment 1562922View attachment 1562923
> Happy New Year 2022!!!
> 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser Rides Again!
> ...


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 3, 2022)

Something went wrong with my last post.....


Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> Nice bike, great pictures.
> 
> And how old is that thing? (Yeah... I know..,42) I know this kind of bike is what this forum is all about but Its nice to see something old being fixed and worked hard instead of being replaced with the latest disposable thing regularly.



Never underestimate the power of the Tiki!


----------

